# Out of the Box



## Retsu (Jan 18, 2009)

Who watched this show?

Who _loved_ it?

*raises hand*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 18, 2009)

*raises hand*

That show was the best thing ever :D


----------



## Spoon (Jan 18, 2009)

*raises hand in an obxinous pick-me way*

 I loved that show, especially the theme song <3~


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 18, 2009)

*raises hand*

*Hums theme song*


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Jan 18, 2009)

I've never heard of it.

I suppose I'm missing out?


----------



## Flareth (Jan 18, 2009)

Lucas, YES, YES YOU ARE!

*Loved that show.* I still have some VHSes of it, I think...


----------



## Ice tiger (Jan 18, 2009)

*Raises hand and waves it about*

I used to LOVE that show, what ever happened to it? 
Out of the box, out of the box~


----------



## Pook (Jan 18, 2009)

that was my favorite show

<3


----------



## Flora (Jan 19, 2009)

*waves hand in air*

Yes. Definitely yes.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 19, 2009)

That opening song
will haunt me forever. It's...
kinda terrifying.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 19, 2009)

It was most wonderful. Lucas, here's a link to the theme song...

So catchy.....


----------



## see ya (Jan 19, 2009)

I only vaguely remember it...and its Ear Worm of a theme song.


----------



## zuea (Jan 19, 2009)

i liked that show.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jan 19, 2009)

I remember it. Hated it. Though the theme song is love.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 19, 2009)

It was okay, but there was this one black girl who was my very first TV crush - I looked forward to seeing her on all the time. (Although, I can't remember her name now.)


----------



## spaekle (Jan 22, 2009)

Woah, I remember that show.

I always wondered why the hell the clubhouse was so much bigger on the inside than the outside (clubhouse = TARDIS?) and how it could be that nice if it was just made out of boxes. But I still wanted to make my own in my backyard. 

Cool show, but I liked Gullah Gullah Island better.


----------



## Ramsie (Jan 23, 2009)

When I saw the title of this thread I immediately thought of the show's theme song.  I remember the show and remember wathcing it. I don't know if I loved it or not though.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jan 23, 2009)

Awww, i miss that show!

I don't remember much though.


----------

